# A new life is born...



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

Admist the suffering, the limbo of separation...my grand-daughter was born today...and within minutes, had me wrapped around her fingers...

I've got me a new sweatheart!!!


----------



## denise1218 (Dec 24, 2010)

congrats to you! just what you need!!


----------



## hopemom (Dec 22, 2010)

very happy for you.


----------

